# Ain't Life Funny.......



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Just scanning through the forum (as you do) and the "daftness" of the world struck me. Not for the first time and not strictly coffee...

The first two threads in "O&S" or "Grinders and Bits"....

1) A chap looking for a grinder.... circa

2) A (growing) list of chaps signing up for Tampers.... cost >£50...

(Plus one the other day of PervoTamp >£100.....

People looking for "complete setup (machine, grinder, etc) circa £200....

People buying multiple "bits" >£1000....

Just struck me as "funny" in a thought provoking sort of way.....

Mmmmmmm ?????


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Coffee always comes with the tag line, that it is a journey not a destination. We all started with cheap outfits and if means allows, we upgrade, again and again!


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Coffee always comes with the tag line, that it is a journey not a destination. We all started with cheap outfits and if means allows, we upgrade, again and again!


It wasn't particularly the coffee journey I meant...... just life in general.... it struck me as a bit of an absurdity that is all.....

It wasn't a value judgement... I am guilty of spending more money than strictly required on "shiny things".....


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

if someone had have told me a year ago what I'd be spending, I'd have told them F off , but how look at it as never going to buy a Porsche or Aston-martin, but when I see them overtake drinking there costa, or queuing up at the Bp for some wild bean, at least I know I'm drinking better coffee







mind you just a aeropress would have done that


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Drewster said:


> It wasn't particularly the coffee journey I meant...... just life in general.... it struck me as a bit of an absurdity that is all.....
> 
> It wasn't a value judgement... I am guilty of spending more money than strictly required on "shiny things".....


The money I have spent on kit would qualify me a being a div I think ...

It keeps me quiet though and I don't drive , or drink a lot or have a internet gambling habit .....


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Orangertange said:


> if someone had have told me a year ago what I'd be spending, I'd have told them F off , but how look at it as never going to buy a Porsche or Aston-martin, but when I see them overtake drinking there costa, or queuing up at the Bp for some wild bean, at least I know I'm drinking better coffee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's something else I find "funny" - but in a totally different "the joke is on me" way.....

I used to be able to go *anywhere*, in the country or even in the world.... and get a *decent* cup of coffee!!

Since I started on this crazy place...... I can't get a *decent* cup of coffee anywhere (without much searching and many disappointments!!!)

A year or so ago I went to Il de Re (off the coast of France) and spent many a pleasant times in any number of little cafes....

Every morning I popped down to pick up some croissants - and sat for 1/2 hour sipping wonderful espresso,

mid-morning we stopped on the way to where we were going - and sat for 1/2 hour sipping wonderful espresso,

after lunch.... mid-afternoon, pre-dinner, post dinner, late evening you get the gist!

This year we went back and I went to the same places.... and just about every cup I had I thought.... *I make better than this at home*......

Now I think about it - You lot have *RUINED* my life!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Drewster said:


> It wasn't particularly the coffee journey I meant...... just life in general.... it struck me as a bit of an absurdity that is all.....


Guess life in general is absurd in an existential kind of way


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Drewster said:


> That's something else I find "funny" - but in a totally different "the joke is on me" way.....
> 
> I used to be able to go *anywhere*, in the country or even in the world.... and get a *decent* cup of coffee!!
> 
> ...


I know the feeling, but thinking back was always disappointed by the coffee I got from shops 70% of the time, (even before I new better) always too milky or to dilute, in the end unless they new me gave up spending the £2.50 or more like £3.00 they used to charge buy the time I had a couple of shots added just so I could taste something,

nowadays I'm inclined to ask for some beens and hot water, but don't think that'll go down too well


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

My friends and Girlfriend think I'm mental even considering buying an expensive machine and grinder but the way I look at it is as a hobby. Some people like nice cars or buy expensive computers that they don't strictly need but my interest is coffee. I am in a position where I can afford this stuff so I might as well.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Also, even if you drink out one coffee a (working) day @£ 2.00 =£500 quid a year for undrinkable tosh,

get a nice little set up and coffee for a year for that


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Drewster said:


> Now I think about it - You lot have *RUINED* my life!!!


But upped your standards...


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

DannyMontez said:


> My friends and Girlfriend think I'm mental even considering buying an expensive machine and grinder but the way I look at it is as a hobby. Some people like nice cars or buy expensive computers that they don't strictly need but my interest is coffee. I am in a position where I can afford this stuff so I might as well.


Oh I agree 100%.... It is a hobby and hobbies cost money....

I think the Torr tampers look really nice.... I think the HG1 is a thing of beauty.... various "top end" machines likewise....

It is pretty certain that I'll get an expensive tamper at some point... possibly more than one...

I wasn't saying that people shouldn't spend whatever they want (and can afford) on whatever they want (ACA) for good reason or even just "because they can"...

It was just the contrast that struck me..... we are all trying to get a decent/wonderful/perfect/sublime cup of coffee... I guess we all spend whatever we think is "right" which will vary based on our individual disposable income/taste/desire/obsession....

One of my hobbies so to speak is to get a "bargain"...... i.e. My SJ at £150 and my Gaggia only cost £15..... I have bought several (OK dozens) of cups at charity shops... thats a fun part of my coffee hobby....

As I said above - not a value judgement just made me think.....


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

It applies to all manner of hobbies or obsessions

A friend of mine has just spent £12000 on a shotgun. It looks great but you pull the trigger and it goes bang in much the same way as a £500 gun does. He justifies it by saying that he shoots at least twice a week and he would spend a lot more on his previous hobby (motorbikes and low end racing)

Any hobby that can have its specialist niche can burn up money really easily


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Very interesting to hear from all on this, I think we are all saying something about "quality". I am reminded of the book Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Me and my Flatmate were talking about 'spending within your means' the other day. We have both recently 'stepped up' in our industry, meaning we are both earning almost double what we were. We were both perfectly happy and living perfectly healthily before we stepped up, but now we still find ourselves spending all our money, all of a sudden nicer things, a new car, eating out, etc etc all become that little bit more important


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mo money mo problems, biggie had it down


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Coffee gear has actually cost me far far less than I used to spend monthly on varying work related toys and insuring an expensive car I was hardly ever at home to drive.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

D_Evans said:


> Me and my Flatmate were talking about 'spending within your means' the other day. We have both recently 'stepped up' in our industry, meaning we are both earning almost double what we were. We were both perfectly happy and living perfectly healthily before we stepped up, but now we still find ourselves spending all our money, all of a sudden nicer things, a new car, eating out, etc etc all become that little bit more important


It's an old old problem Dylan it doesn't matter what you're earning, there's always too much month left at the end of the money.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Money brings freedom, freedom brings choice, choice is hard


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Money brings freedom, freedom brings choice, choice is hard


Mmmmmmmm *Arbeit macht frei...... :-(*


----------

